
Stephen Hawking says pollution and 'stupidity' still biggest threats to mankind - based2
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/stephen-hawking-pollution-stupidity-artifical-intelligence-warfare-biggest-threats-mankind-a7106916.html
======
bko
> Professor Hawking said: “Six years ago, I was warning about pollution and
> overcrowding, they have gotten worse since then. The population has grown by
> half a billion since our last interview, with no end in sight.

When will the overpopulation argument die? It was wrong when the world was
significantly less populated and poorer, and it's probably wrong now.

Wealth and prosperity are not natural resources that are harvested from
nature. They are the results of human intellect and ingenuity.

~~~
brokenmachine
Unfortunately wealth and prosperity usually coincides with polluting the
environment.

The world's richest 10% produce half the Carbon pollution.
[http://www.cnbc.com/2015/12/03/worlds-richest-10-produce-
hal...](http://www.cnbc.com/2015/12/03/worlds-richest-10-produce-half-the-
pollution-oxfam.html)

~~~
cashmonkey85
Higher population leads to large CO2 output because we design our economies
that way. China and many countries subsidise coal and other fossil fuels.
Nuclear power is not widely used

